# HRI's new Senior Advantage Program...



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*More about the Senior Advantage Program...*

Havanese Rescue Inc foster homes have "acquired" quite a few senior 
dogs over the past 6 months -
Jimmy, Rascal, Friday, Evita, Sophia, Georgie, Freddie, and Tula. We 
have a new one coming in this weekend, 11 yr old Zoe will be moving to 
LI.

Each of these dogs has an adorable "Senior Advantage" icon and video 
describing the advantages to bringing a senior into your life....
http://www.havaneserescue.com/rescue-information/811-senior-advantage#.TgTbu_a7bvY.email
Beneath the video are more reasons to love a senior!! Look at all the 
seniors on our website, maybe you have room for one, or can spread the 
word about these precious bundles.....


----------

